# iud device



## newfiegirl (Dec 3, 2015)

I am looking for the HCPC code for the llitteria iud device. Any suggestions.  Thanks


----------



## peggy_reynolds@trihealth.com (Dec 5, 2015)

*Liletta IUD*

The HCPC code is  J7302. You can visit www.lilettahcp.com for billing guidelines.


----------



## Cmama12 (Dec 7, 2015)

Just fyi, it will have it's own code beginning in January, and the Mirena code will change too. 


HCPCS code J7302 will no longer be valid effective Dec. 31, 2015
? HCPCS code J7302 has been replaced with the following two new HCPCS codes, specific to Liletta and Mirena,
effective Jan. 1, 2016.
?? J7297 Levonorgestrel-releasing intrauterine contraceptive system, 52mg, 3 year duration (Liletta)
?? J7298 Levonorgestrel-releasing intrauterine contraceptive system, 52 mg, 5 year duration (Mirena)


----------



## suznhazes (Mar 17, 2016)

*J7298 and j7297*

Anyone else having trouble getting Medicaid to pay for these new codes? Any suggestions?


----------



## pcampbell135 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Iud*

What state are you billing to?


----------



## NFPRHA (Mar 24, 2016)

suznhazes said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting Medicaid to pay for these new codes? Any suggestions?



State Medicaid offices have had varied success implementing reimbursement for J7297 since it went into effect on January 1. I've seen some that have had to drop the claims to paper as a temporary fix until the system updates are put in place.


----------



## adixon11 (Apr 15, 2016)

for Medicaid we have currently still been billing with j7302 and getting paid they said in may they will update their fee schedules and the new code should be added


----------

